# loading Word slow - 100% CPU usage



## moonwalker (Dec 28, 2007)

I've sped my Dell Dimension 2.40 GHz desktop computer significantly with a variety of fixes, but can't get Word 2003 (Office 11) to load or close quickly. It uses 100% of the CPU for reasons I cannot determine. It isn't a RAM issue - I have 1 Gig of RAM and it never shows full usage in this context. I have SP3 (no change from when I had SP2)

My wife's 1.3 GHz Compaq loads the same Word version faster than my computer does.

David


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

The most basic step for troubleshooting Word involves locating and deleting your existing template file. In Word this file is named *Normal.dot*

Perform a search in Windows for this file (make sure to enable searching of hidden files) and once found delete the file. When Word is opened the next time a new template file will automatically be created for you. The path is usually something similar to the following.

*C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\Application Data\Microsoft\Templates*

Do you have any anti-virus program that has an Office plug-in enabled? If so, disable them to see if that helps.

Also try starting Word using the /a switch. This will stop any add-ins from being loaded. If this solves your error problem, you know it's an add-in causing the trouble.

Click Start -----> Run and then In the Run dialog box, type winword.exe /a (with a space between .exe and the /a)

You can also try to unregister and re-register word by entering the following into the same RUN prompt. You may need to change the path to reflect the true location of Winword.exe This will re-write some registry values that may have been corrupted.

Click START --> RUN and type the following commands one by one.

"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\winword.exe" /unregserver
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\winword.exe" /regserver

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## moonwalker (Dec 28, 2007)

Thankyou for your help.

I did each of the things you suggested. The only thing that made a difference was the "/a" - so, as I understand it, the problem is one of my add-ins. Now that I have a (partial) diagnosis, how do I take the next step to fix the problem?

David


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

When you click on *TOOLS* do you have an option for Templates / Add-Ins? If so, you should be able to select this option to show a list of installed add-ins. Most of your add-ins will be found in the startup directory. Try renaming each add-in one at a time to determine which may be the culprit.

The path to my startup directory is:

*C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\Application Data\Microsoft\Word\STARTUP*

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## moonwalker (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for keeping on helping.

A couple things I've found as a result of your instructions and my own further investigations:

1) I have no add-ins or templates (other than a normal template)
2) Word opens slowly for all four of the users on my computer including a newly installed user.
3) when I go to what I understand to be the STARTUP file, there is absolutely nothing in it - I've got hidden files activated, so everything should be showing.

I don't know where to go with the above findinds.

David


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

FYI some add-ins will not show up in Word and must be removed from the software that added it to begin with.

Do you have any anti-virus software installed? Do you have Adobe Acrobat installed?

What toolbars are showing up in Word when it loads?



Regards,
Rollin


----------

